# sharp rectal pain with periods



## weenie dog (Sep 5, 2003)

i've been prescribed antispasmodics for the agonizing rectal pain i get with periods and they barely take the edge off. it feels like a knife rips through my rectum into my abdomen when I try to go to the bathroom or even pass gas. does anyone else have this embarrassing problem? any suggestions? thnx!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi thereThis sounds so familiar. I am taking anti-spasmodics too which ease it a bit. Only things I can suggest are drinking lots of water (for me this helps a bit or using a heat pad over my back or stomach). It's that horrendous moment when Ican't even get up off myseat (and the pain rips through so sharply that my staff look up at the loud intake of breath from my corner of the office.







....)Don't know where you are based, if in the UK you can get these heat pads in Boots and Superdrug in an orange pack. Lilets also do them. They aren't that cheap (between 1.50 and 2.00 each) but are great for general period pain. I suffer a lot with this and managed to sit through the final Lord of the Rings film relatively pain free so I swear by them!


----------

